# TUG Information page



## moonstone (Sep 13, 2017)

Quite a while ago I asked about a TUG Information page that I had printed out & carried in my purse to hand out to interested people at timeshare resorts. I couldn't find it anywhere in the website and nobody seemed to know what I was talking about. I cant remember when or where I found it on (the old) TUG website.
Today while cleaning out some old purses I found my copy! It is quite worn & dog-eared but pretty legible.  



If the page is not on the website maybe it should be. I would like permission to re-type the page and make copies for our next timeshare visit if it isn't going to be included on TUG pages. I find the info a great help when telling others about TUG. I have even given a salesperson a copy in the past. 

~Diane


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 13, 2017)

you are absolutely welcome to make flyers with TUG information on them for the purpose of handing out to owners.  I know some other members who print out business cards with the tug website and info on it to hand out while on vacation (vistaprint and others let you get 250 cards delivered for free for like 8 dollars or something silly like that)

provided you arent using the information or TUG logo to promote some other entity or in some other use outside the purpose of promting TUG, there is no problem whatsoever! (not saying you personally are, just putting it out there just in case someone else reads this and decides to be creative)

this is the current "about TUG" page, but obviously its not mean to be printed out or handed out to folks.

http://www.tug2.net/tuginfo.html


----------



## amycurl (Sep 13, 2017)

Maybe the business cards could be mocked up on Vistaprint and a link could be shared by those wanting to purchase a supply? Like we do with the t-shirts?


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 14, 2017)

I sent off an email to vistaprint to see if one can "share" a design for retail purchase via a link so any interested party could order a small package of cards that are already pre-created!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 14, 2017)

well that was quick, apparently this can be done quite easily and a link can be shared for anyone wishing to purchase the cards.

i just went in to play around with their card creator for about 60 seconds and came up with this:



 

this of course isnt the final design, i figured id open it up for feedback to see what folks feel should be added or removed (we can also print on the back too).

so what would you guys like to see on a card you want to hand out to other owners at a resort?

(note we could put something about resale/retail/presentations/etc on the other side


----------



## Panina (Sep 14, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> well that was quick, apparently this can be done quite easily and a link can be shared for anyone wishing to purchase the cards.
> 
> i just went in to play around with their card creator for about 60 seconds and came up with this:
> 
> ...


I would add, let us know who told you about us ______.  This way if they join the referral info is on the card. I think this can be on the back of the card too.


----------



## moonstone (Sep 14, 2017)

Brian, it might be worthwhile to add a sentence about the value of purchasing resale as opposed to from a developer presentation. It was during or right after sales presentations (haha, welcome breakfasts) that I handed out most of those pages. I folded them up so that the title & first few lines were visible & quietly handed them to people who looked like they were contemplating buying or as they were leaving.

A business card with some information and the website is a great idea.  Until then, I have re-typed the page and made a few dozen copies for next months trip to Florida!


~Diane


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 14, 2017)

well drat, apparently adding something on the back nearly doubles the cost of the card purchase (adds 7 dollars, and you only get 3 lines vs the whole thing)  here is an idea


----------



## Panina (Sep 14, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> well drat, apparently adding something on the back nearly doubles the cost of the card purchase (adds 7 dollars, and you only get 3 lines vs the whole thing)  here is an idea
> 
> View attachment 4761


Nice, how about " I wish I would have found Tug before I bought my timeshare for full retail price"


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 14, 2017)

haha, well sadly we dont hear that exact quote...but the other one is easily the most common thing we get in email/phone calls!


----------



## pspercy (Sep 15, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> haha, well sadly we dont hear that exact quote...but the other one is easily the most common thing we get in email/phone calls!



Well!
I didn't even know there was a tug2.com


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 15, 2017)

haha...tug2.com is the member homepage...has been for many years!

i really need to find someone to redesign the .net homepage...its just so dated.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 16, 2017)

ok, here is a link to order the cards.

it looks like the cheapest base order of 100 is $23 bucks, but they have a promo code 'VPDEALS' took 10 dollars off my order so it should be 15 bucks or so for those interested!

http://www.vistaprint.com/vp/gateway.aspx?s=4009498015&preurl=/share-design.aspx?doc_id=3449022899&shopper_id=RTIEJH6TMFPXFOQHP770H7SRSOPGS5RN&xnav=sharesource_8&share_key=5a38b269-1dc9-475a-80cc-98b1defb2878

if you send me the receipt from your order of a set of cards, ill credit your membership an extra year to offset the cost.


----------



## bday1126 (Sep 16, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> well that was quick, apparently this can be done quite easily and a link can be shared for anyone wishing to purchase the cards.
> 
> i just went in to play around with their card creator for about 60 seconds and came up with this:
> 
> ...


Brian this is great I am glad this member brought this up. At all the timeshares I visit I always promote TUG and have to write on a piece of paper the info. This card would really be beneficial. Jim


----------



## Larry M (Sep 16, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> well that was quick, apparently this can be done quite easily and a link can be shared for anyone wishing to purchase the cards.
> 
> i just went in to play around with their card creator for about 60 seconds and came up with this:
> 
> ...



Brian, what are you doing, designing business cards at 3:00 in the morning? (My preferences are set to Eastern time, should be reading your post times correctly.)


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 16, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> ok, here is a link to order the cards.
> 
> it looks like the cheapest base order of 100 is $23 bucks, but they have a promo code 'VPDEALS' took 10 dollars off my order so it should be 15 bucks or so for those interested!
> 
> ...


I have been considering creating cards to hand out. It would be great if they also included a web address of www.tugbbs.com. I know one can get to it from the main Tug2.net address, but having the direct link is great too. It would also be cool if there was a marker and perhaps blank line to enter a referral name if someone decides to sign up.


----------



## TimGolobic (Sep 16, 2017)

I would make the suggestion to print on their thin plastic stock instead of paper. Most meetings and discussions take place at the pool or hot tub and the plastic card survives a swimsuit. It really is worth any additional price.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 16, 2017)

TimGolobic said:


> I would make the suggestion to print on their thin plastic stock instead of paper. Most meetings and discussions take place at the pool or hot tub and the plastic card survives a swimsuit. It really is worth any additional price.


Last time I looked though, the plastic stock was very expensive, perhaps a dollar or more per card?


----------



## TimGolobic (Sep 16, 2017)

When I got mine done (can't recall if it was VistaPrint) it was really a very small additional charge, at least worth comparing your options. I also had mine double-sided. There were different thickness options, from thin and bendy to solid like a room key or credit card. Maybe instead of each person ordering a small batch it would be a better price to do a single big run and one person can distribute, not that I'm volunteering?


----------



## overthehill (Sep 16, 2017)

Here is a photo of the original TUG business card Bill gave out to TUG members in the late 90's. The member name appeared in the lower right corner with TUG Member on the next line and the member's email address on the last line. I used white out covering my last name and email address from years ago. The back side of the card, much of which no longer applies, is also shown.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 16, 2017)

blast from the past right there!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 16, 2017)

Larry M said:


> Brian, what are you doing, designing business cards at 3:00 in the morning? (My preferences are set to Eastern time, should be reading your post times correctly.)



the hurricane and subsequent power outages (and baby) have my schedule all messed up!  im awake at all hours of the night now


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 16, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> I have been considering creating cards to hand out. It would be great if they also included a web address of www.tugbbs.com. I know one can get to it from the main Tug2.net address, but having the direct link is great too. It would also be cool if there was a marker and perhaps blank line to enter a referral name if someone decides to sign up.



someone mentioned when you click the link...you can make your own cosmetic changes to the card if you wish!  if you want to swap out the link for tugbbs.com thats fine with me.  as long as it points to one of the TUG websites i dont mind!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 16, 2017)

TimGolobic said:


> I would make the suggestion to print on their thin plastic stock instead of paper. Most meetings and discussions take place at the pool or hot tub and the plastic card survives a swimsuit. It really is worth any additional price.



I believe you can choose whatever stock you want it on, i just picked the cheapest available to keep the cost down in the example!


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 16, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> the hurricane and subsequent power outages (and baby) have my schedule all messed up!  im awake at all hours of the night now



I call horse puckeys.  As long as I've known you I've been getting emails from you at all hours of the night.

... of course, most of that was before you became an old married dude.


----------

